# Connecting a PS3 controller via bluetooth



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I have previously been able to connect a Playstation 3 to my laptop via bluetooth, but I had an issue and had to restore Windows 7 and I can't remember the name of the program. I have tried MotionInJoy, but I can't get it to work. I've also tried BetterDS3.

Searches on the internet are dominated by MotionInJoy. Does anyone know of any other programs I could use?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

By restoring Windows Seven I suppose you mean reinstalling/factory restore and not performing a system restore to a previous date, right? In that case, you need to install drivers for your pc, most specifically bluetooth drivers (assuming you are using your PC's inbuilt bluetooth radio.

How do you mean you tried Motioninjoy and also tried DS3? The two, though separate tools, work together. DS3 requires the Motioninjoy drivers to be installed. Take a look here http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/how-to-connect-a-ps3-controller-to-a-pc/.

Follow the tutorial and state which part of the setup is not working. Is it pairing your controller with the pc (if wireless)? If your controller and pc are in order, I do not see why Motioninjoy drivers and DS3 shouldn't work considering they seem to be the best (read most popular) solution.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I see you had a problem with your bluetooth radio not showing up in device manager because of Motioninjoy (in another thread). Is this what's happening again when you try to use Motioninjoy drivers? Is this why you are looking for an alternative to Motioninjoy?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It seems Motioninjoy is a pain for many, especially since you have to use its bluetooth drivers. Take a look here http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?p=59385385 especially at post #106 by velociraptor. Seems like a better way than buggy Motioninjoy.


----------

